# تركيبة لمنظف معدات مصانع الالبان و الاغذية



## ك/ محمود جمال (6 مايو 2011)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


برجاء المساعدة لما هو من يسطيع مساعدتي احتاج الي تركيبة منظف معدات مصانع الالبان و الاغذية 

formula for detergent of cleaning food processing equipment​


----------

